# HAPPY BIRTHDAY STRAUSS!!!!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok, so his birthday was actually LAST Sunday, but I couldn't get any good pics, and wanted to wait for that.

Strauss turned 4 years old, and I can't believe it. My baby boy is all growed up!

And now...PICTURES!!!










Obligatory stack picture









Bath all done, I play now!









I sowwy ickle bug, but iz my ball, no iz ur ball









Mai ball and me...we'z purty









NOM!









I'm free, I'm FREE!









I love you mum

















Oh, hai!









Play with me....









Play with me!










<u>*PLAY WITH ME!!!!!!!!*</u>








Put on your own doggone happee fayce!!!









In all seriousness, I've had him since he was 8 weeks old. He's four now.

This has been the best four years of my life. Throughout all the trials and tribulations, the literal blood, sweat, and uncountable tears, he has been my constant companion.

Happy birthday Strauss. Here's to four years, and, God willing, many, many more.


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

He is gorgeous!

Happy B-day Strauss!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: XephOk, so his birthday was actually LAST Sunday, but I couldn't get any good pics, and wanted to wait for that.
> 
> Strauss turned 4 years old, and I can't believe it. My baby boy is all growed up!
> 
> ...


I love these photos the best but he is a lovely boy in all. 

Happy belated 4th Birthday, Strauss!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> </span> Strauss!! You are beautiful!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Strauss!! 
He's a beautiful guy!


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

Beautiful dog, beautiful mom!

Happy Birthday, Strauss!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Strauss!!! What a sweet hansome boy, and what great pics to capture those fun, playful sides of his personality!

I love the "play with me" pics, and my favorite is the last one. You can see the love the both of you have for each other.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday Strauss! I wish you many, many more.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Big Boy!!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Strauss, and many many more to come!


----------



## Rugs (Jul 14, 2004)

Great pictures,


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

(Belated)







Strauss. and many more......


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Strauss!! Looks like you had a great day


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Strauss!!!!! May you have many many many more years to come!!!

Beautiful GSD by the way!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Strauss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Strauss!!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Strauss,

Belated







, too!!!

You're really a very handsome guy. Like the pics your Mom posted.

Take care and always try to be a good boy!!!


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday hansome boy!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments you guys ^_^ Even though he can be a huge brat, I love this dog to death, and every day spent with him is beyond special


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Strauss!!!!


----------

